# Bear Valley, Ca??



## Guest (Oct 21, 2006)

any1 go there
kinda a small mtn, but jib jam is the BEST(got 3rd woot woot,$50 prize lol)


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

yep
small but sweet


----------

